# Intelligent Channel Change Warning



## orev (Feb 16, 2003)

The channel change warning could be dramatically improved, here's how:

When the "I'm about to change the channel and record something" box comes up, you can only choose "yes" to allow, or "no" to stop it. At that point you're locked in and cannot do anything else. Often times, the show to be recorded might be on again, but there's no way to know at this point.

TiVo should display a list of upcoming programs as part of this dialog, and give you the option to "record one of these episodes instead". This would work great for season passes, maybe not so good with recordings scheduled by time/channel.

The main issue here is you need to respond in a timely fashion. If the warning came up 30-60 seconds sooner, and/or displayed a countdown timer, that could help with that problem.


----------

